
Spaceline: Space elevator alternative achievable with current technology - jborichevskiy
https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.09339
======
Nomentatus
I published about a "moonthread" idea in Wikipedia and elsewhere in forums
more than a decade ago. This notes that such a thread could be used to get
cargo from geostationary orbit much further out. Useful.

More lately, I've been advocating in Facebook forums that such a thread be
used not as an elevator (there are better ways to move cargo from the moon in
the absence of an atmosphere) but as a stable anchor for a moon Lagrange
station.

